# Spain Primera Liga 21 May



## OddsPoster (May 17, 2011)

21 May 15:00 Malaga v Barcelona  3.25 3.30 2.20 +20  
21 May 17:00 Hercules v Sporting Gijon  2.20 3.25 3.25 +20  
21 May 17:00 Real Madrid v Almeria  1.16 7.00 15.00 +20  
21 May 19:00 D Coruna v Valencia  1.50 3.80 6.00 +18  
21 May 19:00 Espanyol v Sevilla  3.00 3.25 2.37 +20  
21 May 19:00 Levante v Real Zaragoza  5.25 4.20 1.57 +18  
21 May 19:00 Mallorca v Atletico Madrid  2.60 2.75 3.20 +20  
21 May 19:00 Osasuna v Villarreal  1.85 2.90 5.25 +20  
21 May 19:00 Racing Santander v Athletic Bilbao  2.87 3.20 2.50 +20  
21 May 19:00 Real Sociedad v Getafe  2.40 3.20 3.00


----------



## aiwa121 (May 19, 2011)

secretbettingtips, soccerbuck, bestpropicks, bettingsqueez and others, just write winningtips@rocketmail.com


----------



## ahmed (May 19, 2011)

Barcelona have already won the title.Even if they loose this match it does not matter.It was an tough season as race for wining the title went to a wire,finally Barcelona won it.It is really tight at 5th and 6th position where three teams are tied on 55 points and are fighting for an European league spot.


----------

